# Looking for a good Pulled Pork Sauce



## carolinadon (Apr 24, 2010)

I don't know if anyone on here is familiar with Smithfield's BBQ in NC, but I love the sauce they put on their BBQ. Does anyone have a recipe that's close?

Thanks!!


----------



## rbranstner (Apr 24, 2010)

I am not famililar with this place or sauce. Is it a vinegar base finishing sauce? Is it a finishing sauce or BBQ sauce?


----------



## ecto1 (Apr 24, 2010)

Found this online several people say it is just like smithfields I have never tried it.  Hope this helps.

[font=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]*Ingredients:*[/font]
  2 quarts cider vinegar
1/4  cup salt
2 tablespoons  cayenne pepper
 3 tablespoons red pepper flakes
1 cup light brown sugar
1 tablespoon hot pepper sauce
[font=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]*Directions:*[/font]
  1. In a large bowl,  mix together cider vinegar, salt, cayenne pepper, red pepper flakes,  light brown sugar, and hot pepper sauce. Stir until salt and brown sugar  have dissolved. Cover, and let stand at least 3 hours before using as a  basting sauce or serving on meat.


----------



## south jersey bbq tim (May 1, 2010)

i use a coralina style for mine


----------



## dick foster (May 1, 2010)

There are several "Carolina Style" sauces depending on which part of the state you happen to be standing in at the time. On the East coast, it is pretty much just vinegar and pepper, by Lexington in the Piedmont, they're putting catsup in it and when you get up in the mountains to the Westerns side of the state, they're putting sugar in it too. 
I've decided that it must have something to do with the proximity to St. Louis and or Texas that brings on the tomato and sugar things.


----------



## powersmokin (May 1, 2010)

personally, i just smother mine in cattlemans original bbq... but thats just me.


----------



## rstr hunter (May 1, 2010)

I use one of two mustard based sauces.  The one I like the best you can find if you google Big Daddys Carolina Style Mustard Sauce.


----------



## hannibal (May 1, 2010)

If you are looking for one commerically available, check out www.jbsfatboy.com Their "Haugwaush" is great on pork.

Otherwise, it's always good to make your own.


----------



## dyslexicdawg (Jul 1, 2013)

Howdy Carolina Don,

I was raised on eastern North Carolina pork BBQ in the late 50's, and all we ever ate was a vinegar based sauce that my dad made or we went to Scott's BBQ in Goldsboro.  Scott's closed the restaurant years ago, but the sauce is still available.  If you have a World Market in your area, you can get the sauce there.  It is amazing on pulled pork and chicken.  Just thinking about those pulled pork sandwiches with that hot tangy sauce and some fresh cole slaw piled on it makes my mouth water.

The sauce my dad made was pretty simple:  A cup of apple cider vinegar, a stick of butter, cayenne and black pepper. He would baste it on chicken on the grill and the more he basted it, the hotter it would be.  I can still remember my lips burning and asking my mom for another drumstick.

Thanks for the memories and keep on smokin'

Dyslexic Dawg


----------

